# converting dc bachman loco to dcc



## gandy dancer#1

I have a bachman loco purchased approx 2 yrs ago, now have a digital commander set in box dcc. Can i convert the older loco to dcc with a decoder board??


----------



## tankist

yes. instal a suitable decoder per recommendations of the DCC control you have (as i understand bachmann's own EZ offering?). if the engine is a newer model from the "spectrum" line there is a simple 8 pin connector where the decoder goes.


----------



## NIMT

Give us the Engine model might help.
Some Bachmann engines have a plug and play decoder option, it just matters if the engine was DCC ready or not.


----------



## gandy dancer#1

*converting dc to dcc*

I canttell you much about the locopurchased 2 yrs ago in a set, it is a yellow and blue with santa fe logo on sides, cab number 3500, on bottom is made by bachman nothing else. Do i nedd to take it apart, and i would presume look for a plug in or harness to add the decoder??? I have another set, a crown royal collectors edition,it runs on dc on bottom it say bachman hong kong bachman cant tell me any thing on it, and crown royal says they know it was produced as limited edition set but not sure as what x-mas it was as many of their records got destroyed!! I am going to assume probably cant convert this to dcc,so will probaly put it in display case for the grndson.


----------



## tankist

regardless of engine type you will need to take it apart to access the electric contacts. usually just pull a shell off. from your description it sounds like engine is not DCC ready (but i not experienced with bach set engines) so the wiring job can probably will not be plug and play. the exact process will heavily depend on the exact engine you have.


----------



## NIMT

Just about any engine can be converted to DCC it's just a mater if you can do it or if you need to send it off to someone like me to do it!
Get some pictures with the shell on and off and I can tell you a lot more!


----------



## gandy dancer#1

*converting dc to dcc loco*

I will get some pics this weekend and try to post here i might even dis assemble my crown royal loco, Hmmm that one have to tink about I do want to thank every body here whogas jumped in :thumbsup:


----------



## oldSmokey

*converting dc to dcc loco*

I think that this is the Loco in question: and it is Not DCC ready, it is a wiring job for the decoder.
The resistors that you can see, I put them in as all my Locos have led lighting, in fact all my layout is led lighting not a single bulb in sight.


----------



## gandy dancer#1

*converting dc to dcc*

Hey smokey: ou did good, thats myl oco for sure, that makes me feel good, i have been looking on hobby link,for decoders withsound as grandson asked this morning " we nedd a train that makes noises like a real one" after watching some videos on here!! his other 2 locos already are dcc, but no sound, i think i can just add that decoder to them and stay in budget. I thank youfor yourpost big help as i like to see pics,it helps me greatly:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Gandy,

Sidebar ...

Per our PM's / emails, are you now logged in OK without disruption?

TJ


----------



## gandy dancer#1

*cpnvertin dc to dcc*

Hey Tj CRUISER: I have just about given up.I had to log in 3 times today to geton board, and just now the same and if i leave a page to look at another subject it kicks me off?? I am a retired computer engineer, lets just say i dont run e-bay special pc's in my house I have checked my sytem thoroughly looked in its mouth all teeth okay, lifted its tail other end looks okay You guys tell me


----------



## tjcruiser

Did you get my email? I talked about another "gandy dancer" member, pound sign in your username, etc. I'm no techie when it comes to this, though.

I can say this ... As far as I know, you're the only one with this sort of problem. Are you sure it's not some sort of browser issue? And you said previoiusly you were checking the "remember me" box, right?

Sorry I can't offer more help ... beyond my pay grade! Maybe PM Joschik (Christian) again?

TJ


----------

